# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Considering a Solidoodle

## Markum_Debreeze

I am strongly considering the purchase of a Solidoodle printer.  However, I have a few questions.

- How long does shipping usually take.  Or Maybe I should ask, how long from the time I purchase it until the time it arrives at my front door?
- What is setting up of the printer like.  Is it difficult?  How does it compare to other 3D Printers as far as setup goes.
- Is this a printer that will still be considered "up to date" within the next 3 years?
- Does the extruder clog easily?  How easy is it to clean the extruder?

----------


## Mcbride19

- It can take 6 to 8 weeks
- Well it needs to make good calibrations but it's not so difficult.
- Since you can upgrade a solidoodle I think that we can tell that a Solidoodle is ok for the next 2 year but 3d printing is in constant evolution so it's difficult to talk about 3 years !
- The original head can clog easily but if you take a jhead it's harder to clog and easy to clean(and it's not too expensive).

----------


## MolecularConcept

i have never had a clog with my SD head.  you can make a very simple "mod" to wipe off your filament as it enters your head to prevent this. and i dont even have one of those. 

depending where you are i got my SD3 in 4 weeks when the site was saying 6-8. i think its just incase they get backed up

----------

